
Ask HN: What are your pandemic-inspired startup ideas? - pcbro141
Has the pandemic and your work from home experience made you think of any new products&#x2F;services that should exist?
======
pbk1
Broader access to securities-based lending (NOT margin). Hearing a lot of
people selling parts of their portfolios to fund themselves or their families
during the crisis, obviously this is a very inopportune time to be
liquidating. Would be a lot better if they paid a fairly nominal interest rate
(2-4%) to fund their short term demands instead of being forced to sell to
generate cash. Not advising people people take loans against >50% of their
nest egg.

------
buboard
I m adding a section for "Remote city groups" to a remote working community :
[https://reworkin.com/groups/dir?sub=local](https://reworkin.com/groups/dir?sub=local)
. Also, support for Remote City profiles

------
rdtwo
Masks that fit and are light weight - they don’t make those for whatever
reason.

Someone should make a better delivery app where every neighborhood has a
delivery slot and things are picked up delivered in bulk locally.

~~~
valarauko
We had something similar briefly happen with grocery delivery services in
India. When delivery services resumed following the confusion of our
nationwide lockdown, delivery slots were released for a neighbourhood
together, and orders for the neighbourhood were lumped and delivered together.
Many housing societies would not allow delivery personnel inside, so the
lumped orders would be delivered at the community gate.

